# Betta Photo Editing and maybe a few pencil sketches



## Sanka101 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have tons of times on my hands over the next few days.. baby sitting at my aunts =/ so im offering photo editing (picnik) and maybe a few sketches for those who really want it (must be a strait profile.. cant do curves) but i wont be able to upload sketches for a while as im not at home =]... So post a pick and let me know if there is anything specific you want done to it.. i can also little symbols and writting if you like!


----------



## Sanka101 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Quick sample of a few thing I can do!*

Original









Edited


----------



## Sanka101 (Feb 3, 2011)

Im bored and wanting to edit some photos so if anyone want their bettas photo edited for free, im ready and willing! So please sen me your pictures (i can do better then the example it was just to show some stuff i can do!)


----------

